# Need help getting new Speakers to work with my new Denon



## chev0o0 (Dec 17, 2008)

My current system is a Bose LifeStyle that I purchased approx. 8 yrs ago. Well its time to update and need a little help getting some new speakers.

I just purchased a new Denon Avr 2309 CI and I will be running the Bose cube speakers for now, and 12" subwoofer. I will be keeping the powered subwoofer also. 

Looking at getting some new speakers that will work well with the receiver I just purchased. The speakers I need are for listening to regular Tv and Movies - (no blue ray). The room is approx. 18ft-- 20 ft, carpet. Really don’t want to spend more then 500.00 on speakers. 

thx’s for any help :T


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

So a few questions:

Are you looking to buy 5.1 system? Or 2.0? or ???

If you're thinking about a 5.1 system, the best I can suggest is 3 pairs of the Insignia speakers from Best Buy. They were the rage a while ago when they were offered at $50/pair. They've since gotten more expensive, but I've seen them go on sale for the $50/pr price occasionally. 

That'd be 3 pairs for a total of $252. Which would leave $248 for a subwoofer. That's where we're going to run in to problems. Good subs cost. If you HAD to keep it under $250, the only sub I've listened to that I thought was OK was the x-sub from av123. They don't make it anymore, but they do have them in b-stock. I thought it did reasonably well for the price. SVS or Hsu will offer a much better sub, but they're easily twice as much for the "smallest" sub.

Another option would be the Yambeka's that were reviewed here. I've never personally heard them, so I can't really comment, but the review is positive and the price is in line with what you're wanting to spend. Again, the sub is going to be a problem

However, if it were me, and I had a budget of $500, I'd be inclined to buy only the front 2 speakers and then fill out the rest of the speakers as my budget permitted. There are a few speakers in that price range that I'd tell you to take a listen. Paradigm, PSB, Klipsch, SVS, Usher, etc.. all have speakers in that price range that I listened to and like. 

I've got a rule of thumb -- spend ~70% on the speakers and the rest on the electronics. I'm not sure what the Denon runs these days, but I think they're ~$700. If that were the case, I would spend $2,300 on the speakers (including sub). The speakers far and way make the most impact on the overall sound of a system. The next item is the room -- properly setting up and "tuning" or "treating" a room is often completely overlooked. The receiver or preamp/amp come in a distant third. This opinion isn't universal (although it should be :bigsmile: ) but it is something that I push to anyone that will listen.

Anyway, for what it's worth, there it is.


----------



## chev0o0 (Dec 17, 2008)

I will need the 5.1 /or 7.1. 

I will keep my subwoofer I have now. 

My budget is set between 500. - 600. for speakers. 

The Denon Avr 2309 CI is a powerful seven channel amplifier section features 100 watts per each channel, which features the ability to drive a 7.1 channel surround system or provide the option of a 5.1 channel surround system in the main room.

thx's again


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

First, what is the subwoofer you are keeping?
Second, $600 for mains, surrounds and a center suggests to me this option:
Infinity Primus P252 towers $290 delivered
Infinity Primus PC250 center $126 delivered
Infinity Primus P152 surrounds $130 delivered


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I wasn't sure if you'd be able to recycle the sub from your Bose system. For some reason I thought it had to be used in conjunction with the whole system. 

Given the budget, I'd stick with a 5.1 system. Again, just my opinion, but fewer better speakers are better than more lesser speakers. 

As for what speakers.. hard to say. In that price range, I'd seriously consider the SBS package from SVS. You can get 4 SBS-01 speakers plus their SCS-01 for the center for $569. They're speakers I've heard and liked. The only downside to buying from SVS is that they are internet sales only. IOTW, you have to buy them before you hear them. You do get an auditioning period so if it turns out they aren't what you're looking for, then you just have to pay for the shipping to send them back.

I think you're also in a range where it might be good to audition a few brands of speakers. I enjoyed the process. If you haven't read it, I think this has some good info.. naturally since I wrote it.. :bigsmile:

However, if you just want to know what I'd buy with your budget and goals, the SVS system is where I'd go.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I second Jacen's recommendation to go with the SVS speaker package. You cant go wrong with that.


----------



## chev0o0 (Dec 17, 2008)

The powered subwoofer is a 12" kicker C12 8-Ohm. 

The above sub is not on the bose system. 

thanks for all the replys. I will look at Both systems listed to see what they offer.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I agree about the SVS system (even if don't own them, I read a lot of good comments) :T

You can also look at the used market for a nice system...:yes:


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

chev0o0 said:


> The powered subwoofer is a 12" kicker C12 8-Ohm.
> 
> The above sub is not on the bose system.
> 
> thanks for all the replys. I will look at Both systems listed to see what they offer.


A car subwoofer has the potential for being completely unsatisifying in a home audio application.


----------

